# Voice contestant holding a corn snake in her home on ACA ???



## congo_python (May 5, 2014)

Did anyone else see the segment interviewing a the female Voice contestant at her home handing the interviewer a corn snake on A Current Affair ???
She would not have a licence and/or know that the corn is Illegal LOL !!!!


----------



## Reptileboy (May 5, 2014)

congo_python said:


> Did anyone else see the segment interviewing a the female Voice contestant at her home handing the interviewer a corn snake on A Current Affair ???
> She would not have a licence and/or know that the corn is Illegal LOL !!!!


 


she lives in la


----------



## congo_python (May 5, 2014)

Reptileboy said:


> she lives in la



She lives in the blue mountains Reptileboy.


----------



## NNSW_Reptiles (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, saw that. Just logged on to see if anyone picked up on it.


----------



## congo_python (May 5, 2014)

NNSW_Reptiles said:


> Yeah, saw that. Just logged on to see if anyone picked up on it.



Well I did from outside.... looking thru my sliding door thinking that does not look like an Australian Snake ?? She has no idea it's Illegal.


----------



## Maxwell (May 5, 2014)

I would love to know if she is punished accordingly. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogshla (May 5, 2014)

haha far out....


----------



## RedFox (May 5, 2014)

I left a comment on ACA fb page but they are deleting comments about keeping illegal animals. I guess ACA doesn't believe in freedom of speech. Excellent journalism there.


----------



## Becceles (May 5, 2014)

Could Anja be Australia's next The Voice winner?

Here is the link for those who want to view it. Admin please delete if not allowed


----------



## Senator358 (May 5, 2014)

Check her fb page. Pictures up on there too


----------



## Jacknife (May 5, 2014)

*uber facepalm*


----------



## rockethead (May 5, 2014)

haha pretty funny when you think about A C A always annoying people about doing something wrong


----------



## JasmineZ (May 5, 2014)

I just saw photos on her instagram and I'm glad someone else noticed haha I think she is completely oblivious to the fact that they're illegal and of course nothing will be done about it because she has her whole bushfire story.


----------



## Thyla (May 5, 2014)

Oh why did I click that link. I started feeding my geckos and had the voice playing episode after episode in the background. Now I remember why I don't watch the voice


----------



## ThatGuy (May 6, 2014)

The deletion of comments related to the fact is probably because they see it as defaming her, which they reserve the right to do. I do wonder if the appropriate powers will have anything to say about it though.


----------



## Merkinball (May 6, 2014)

*Can someone see this clearer than me?*

About the 39 second mark, what type of snake is this? I may be wrong, but it has interesting markings for an antaresia if it is. At first glance I thought it was a corn snake, maybe I'm wrong, I hope so.

Could Anja be Australia's next The Voice winner?


----------



## Mr_48Volts (May 6, 2014)

I feel for the snake, that will be the loser in this story if someone at Wildlife does their job


----------



## PythonLegs (May 6, 2014)

My god! A moron on 'the voice'??? Unbelievable!!!1.


----------



## champagne (May 6, 2014)

is it really such a big deal? all the corn snakes in Australia pose very little risk compared to one feral cat, but no one would be reporting her if she let her cat outside... if you want to be a keyboard warrior at least get your priorities right. what is reporting one corn snake going to do, apart from having that one snake destroyed? don't you think that seeing people on tv might make them look less like monsters to the idiotic public?


----------



## Wing_Nut (May 6, 2014)

Or it might make her zombie teenage followers want one and perpetuate the problem. Those who stand to profit from being in the public eye should be held accountable for their actions, however minor it may seem.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (May 6, 2014)

champagne said:


> is it really such a big deal? all the corn snakes in Australia pose very little risk compared to one feral cat, but no one would be reporting her if she let her cat outside... if you want to be a keyboard warrior at least get your priorities right. what is reporting one corn snake going to do, apart from having that one snake destroyed? don't you think that seeing people on tv might make them look less like monsters to the idiotic public?



Wow. Idiodic public? I hope you dont take too much offence to this but you are in that group. 
Corn snakes will become the next cane toad if they are not eradicated from Australia. 
We already have a cat issue a fox issue a cane toad issue an Asian house gecko issue a camel issue a horse issue a pig issue. Yet here you are saying that hey whats one more when we already have cats? 
The eco systems in a bad shape as it is and all you can say is whats one more? 
Ill give you a little help with what corn snakes can do, they can multiply competing with food with our natives, they also have an ability to digest at colder temps, so all of our lovely natives currently brumating are now easy snacks for them as they are slow. 
But hey whats one more?

I appologise for being rude but attitudes like yours are the reason we have so many issues. This oh theres a worse one out there so who cares about this one, all of them need to be delt with the same we cant be lenient on any exotics.


----------



## eipper (May 6, 2014)

Can you provide evidence of any Pantherophis/ Elaphe being able to digest at lower temperatures than that of Australian species such as Austrelaps ramsayi.

i am not saying I disagree that P. guttata could become an issue if they establish (which may already have occurred) but I would rather see based on factual information rather than unlikely heresay.

cheers
scott


----------



## RedFox (May 6, 2014)

champagne said:


> is it really such a big deal? all the corn snakes in Australia pose very little risk compared to one feral cat, but no one would be reporting her if she let her cat outside... if you want to be a keyboard warrior at least get your priorities right. what is reporting one corn snake going to do, apart from having that one snake destroyed? don't you think that seeing people on tv might make them look less like monsters to the idiotic public?



Yes I agree that one corn snake poses very little problems. But it is more the fact that it was so publicly broadcast. If the authorities cannot act on a simple case like this then what is the point of reporting other illegal reptile related cases. The laws are there. It is also topical as this is just after a boa was seized in Geelong. 

A Current Affair make a big thing about 'standing up for right' and yet they didn't spend two seconds to think what are the requirements to own such a pet. They were too busy promoting the voice and as such unintentionally promoted the keeping of illegal animals. To then precede and delete some negative comments about the story is a bit rich. 

Also the people within the reptile community that felt the need to post nasty comments on her fb page about her pet being put down, that is completely unnecessary and definitely not doing our hobby a favour.


----------



## champagne (May 6, 2014)

there is so much misguided information in your post...


kitten_pheonix said:


> Wow. Idiodic public? I hope you dont take too much offence to this but you are in that group.


I was referring to the public that have no idea what a corn snake is...



kitten_pheonix said:


> Corn snakes will become the next cane toad if they are not eradicated from Australia.



please explain because this would be news to a lot of people. 



kitten_pheonix said:


> We already have a cat issue a fox issue a cane toad issue an Asian house gecko issue a camel issue a horse issue a pig issue. Yet here you are saying that hey whats one more when we already have cats? The eco systems in a bad shape as it is and all you can say is whats one more?



Habitat destruction is the largest problem that Australian wildlife faces.




kitten_pheonix said:


> Ill give you a little help with what corn snakes can do, they can multiply competing with food with our natives, they also have an ability to digest at colder temps, so all of our lovely natives currently brumating are now easy snacks for them as they are slow.
> But hey whats one more?



A single cat would do more damage then 1000 corn snake in Australia...



kitten_pheonix said:


> I appologise for being rude but attitudes like yours are the reason we have so many issues. This oh theres a worse one out there so who cares about this one, all of them need to be delt with the same we cant be lenient on any exotics



actually the reason our wildlife is suffering so much is because of ignorant people like you. If you want to help the wildlife stop the habitat destruction...


----------



## Rlpreston (May 6, 2014)

I think some might be missing the point here that regardless of an individuals opinion on the issues she still BROKE THE LAW. Whether we agree with them or not is no defence and has no bearing on what the consequence should be. 

I don't think I should have to pay money to park in a parking space but I still do it. Because society would crumble based on my decision? No, Because it's the law.


----------



## Jacknife (May 6, 2014)

champagne said:


> is it really such a big deal? all the corn snakes in Australia pose very little risk compared to one feral cat, but no one would be reporting her if she let her cat outside... if you want to be a keyboard warrior at least get your priorities right. what is reporting one corn snake going to do, apart from having that one snake destroyed? don't you think that seeing people on tv might make them look less like monsters to the idiotic public?



Defending the keeping of Corn Snakes and Boa's in this country in one week, well done.


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 6, 2014)

Hasnt anyone actually called the local fauna department and reported her, or are people just gonna talk about it on a forum and get upset with each other?

End of the day it is an illegal pet and it needs to be reported to the authoritises, what they choose to do with it is their business but im sure that will be in the news.


Rick


----------



## Rlpreston (May 6, 2014)

champagne said:


> A single cat would do more damage then 1000 corn snake in Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> actually the reason our wildlife is suffering so much is because of ignorant people like you. If you want to help the wildlife stop the habitat destruction...




Nobody here is debating that corn snakes are/would be worse than cats. That doesn't mean they should be allowed though? 

While we're throwing around accusations of ignorance, what exactly do you think is acceptable about putting further pressure on our natives who, as you say yourself, are already facing habitat loss and feral predation? That's like saying shooting a guy in the foot is okay, hey, it's better than in the head right?


----------



## Jacknife (May 6, 2014)

I called the DECC this morning about it and I don't even live in the state...


----------



## Rlpreston (May 6, 2014)

She's been reported several times over now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ramy (May 6, 2014)

I think any non-native animal in Australia has the potential to become another cane toad or asian house gecko.

And while people might complain that this animal is going to "pay the ultimate price", maybe we should be looking at what a good opportunity this is. If handled correctly, the OEH or whoever might be able to use this opporunity to better educate the public. Clearly she does not know this is illegal, and many Voice viewers wouldn't either. It might even be worth finding a zoo for this one, just to make the message less brutal.


----------



## andynic07 (May 7, 2014)

*Corn snake*

The Voice contestant Anja Nissen will have her pet corn snake taken from her and destroyed | News.com.au


----------



## Mr_48Volts (May 7, 2014)

Poor snake. Still you have to blame the scumbags looking to make a buck with the trade of illegal reptiles.


----------



## MesseNoire (May 7, 2014)

"Dobbed in".
Thanks media for sending yet another great message about our hobby.


----------



## Shane09 (May 7, 2014)

That is just appauling and sad


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 7, 2014)

*Corn snake will be destroyed*

The Voice contestant Anja Nissen will have her pet corn snake taken from her and destroyed | News.com.au


----------



## saximus (May 7, 2014)

Looks like the busy bodies won out.


----------

